# PICS OF PARIS.....FINALLY!!!!! Warning-cuteness overload!



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Here she is:










The breeder made her dress for her homecoming!! Check out her bling!









When we put her dress on her, her siblings tried to pull it off her!!









Me with my babies!!! 









Hope you enjoyed these pics!! I have more....just haven't had time to upload them all. But I know you have all been waiting...patiently..lol.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wow! i think that bling was too huge for her LOL. cute though  bling bling evrywhere in the pics


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

LOL yeah, the breeder gave me that one to match Bruiser for when she grows up a little...notice the last pic of me holding her she has on her bling but it's smaller.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

So cute! I love her dress and bling!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

She is a sweetie. You look so happy


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhhh....Paris is cuuuuuute!!! Hey, you gotta get them use to the bling right away otherwise they won't want to wear it lol!!! What's a girl without her bling!

Lori


----------



## VictorianBulldogs (Aug 29, 2009)

You and your baby's both are beautiful and attractive. 

Yes we are waiting to see more photos of your babies ... so do not kept us more weight ... please upload them


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

She's so adorable!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aww shes such a cutie


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

Awe. What a precious baby girl she is! Congrats! :love4:


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

She is so cute!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awww what a cutie love the bling shes beautiful i love the last pic


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh my she's so beautiful  I love her face, soooo sweet ^_^


----------



## riverchick247 (Jul 23, 2009)

So cute!! lol it looks like she's too tiny to hold up her bling!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Very cute, nice pic of the three of you together!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She's such a little sweetheart!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

awww CUTE stuff!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

She is just adorables!!!!


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

What a precious girl! What a beautiful little family you make. Evie


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.........Paris is precious. She is beautiful in her new dress and bling.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Aww I'm so in love with Paris already! Such a sweet little cutie!


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

aaaaw she is to cute!! x


----------



## Yatak (May 11, 2009)

She is gorgeous!!!! More photos, pleeeeaase


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww she is Too Cute!!!!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Paris is adorable


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

So adorable! I love that bling,and that dress is really cute!!!


----------



## Jodie (Jul 20, 2009)

aawwww how adorable!


----------

